# Extreme Archery, Westchester's first indoor archery range and pro shop



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Extreme Archery, located at 801 E Boston Post Rd, Mamaroneck, NY 10543, is Westchester's first indoor archery range and pro shop. The shop offers a wide variety of archery products—from top of the line bows by Hoyt, Elite, Quest, Martin, PSE, to custom arrows and many other accessories. They specialize in bow tune-ups. Their indoor, 20-yard range, allows novices and experts alike to hone their skills. Extreme Archery also offers lesson to beginners in archery.
June 5 marked the opening of Extreme Archery, and it caters to both the inexperienced and experts.
Extreme Archery is jointly owned by Tom Ardis, Ernie Bertuzzi and Frank Trifiletti, who have owned and operated similar ventures in Putnam County. They have an extremely knowledgeable and friendly sales staff as well as some of the best bow technicians in the archery industry. Visit Extreme Archery for only the best in service and products.
•Fax: 914-777-7503 
•Hours: Mon-Fri: 11 a.m. - 8 p.m. Sat: 11 a.m. - 5 p.m. Sun: Closed 
•Accessible: Entrance is level with ground 
•Founding Date: Jun 05 2010 
•Payments accepted: MasterCard, Visa, Cash 
•Parking: On-street: free


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice write up guys! One of the best archery shops I've ever been to and definitely the only shop I trust with my bow. 

Can't wait to meet T-Bone on Sunday!


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like a great shop. I'll check you guys out for sure.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

They have a great indoor range and I shoot the Hunter League on Friday nights with a great group of guys.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

Met T-Bone at Extreme on Sunday, he was a great guy and we got to shoot with him and get some tips from him!

T-Bone and the Extreme Archery Staff:









Team NYB and T-Bone:


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I hope you provide youth (JOAD) training and equipment, especially for recurve target shooters. I work at a camp with many kids from Westchester County, and those who want to continue with the sport have generally been unable to do so since ranges and training were so far away. If you provide those services, let me know and I'll pass it on to the kids from the area. 

The ranges they've found at gun clubs, etc. have been very camo/hunter/compound oriented and didn't seem to have a place for FITA Olympic types.


----------

